# What's your 'other' hobby?



## Colin1230 (Mar 15, 2021)

When I was  teenager, I wanted to play the guitar really bad. But growing up in a small town in SW Kansas, there were no music shops for a hundred miles.
Now that I'm in my sixties, I can play the guitar...................really bad!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 15, 2021)

Ha Ha , funny you would say that. i just started to learn the guitar......for the last 12 years now
David


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 15, 2021)

Besides cooking? Shooting, fishing and hunting.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 15, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Besides cooking? Shooting, fishing and hunting.


Don,t forget about jumping out of perfectly good working planes, sorry chile i had to


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 15, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Don,t forget about jumping out of perfectly good working planes, sorry chile i had to


Not a current hobby.
I'm not financially able to maintain four hobbies.
I had my fun with skydiving, I do miss it, but...
I had to choose the shooting, fishing and hunting since I can share them with my family.


----------



## shoebe (Mar 15, 2021)

Cooking, but I suck. Better at bbq.. gardening and waisting time


----------



## FFchampMT (Mar 15, 2021)

I've been golfing since I was in elementary school. In 2019 I played maybe a dozen times, and last year not at all. I estimated I saved at least $2,000 last year then used that as an excuse to buy an MES 40.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 15, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I had to choose the shooting, fishing and hunting since I can share them with my family.


Nice, enjuying things with family is # 1
My wife and i best friends, love fishing also, she bought me my first boat, we both go fishing as often as we can. Love to go hand lining or just fishing off the dock at home for trout or bass
David


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

Since our Granddaughter was born in November, she's been our hobby, lol.  Prior to that, I collected Zippo lighters for 30 years.  I have approx 3000 + Zippo's plus several spinner racks, etc.  Haven't done much with it the last 2-3 years.  It's gotten a little more expensive than it used to be.


----------



## D.W. (Mar 15, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Besides cooking? Shooting, fishing and hunting.


I'll second that with an addition of golf. Use to coach baseball for my son but that's out the window right now with all the uncertainty here. We are focusing on the individual recreational items you mention, and I couldn't be happier.  Just need to focus on making time for them.


----------



## dictator (Mar 15, 2021)

Neat thread... Seems like a perfect way to reintroduce myself to the group. 

I'm preparing to get back into  vegetable gardening  this season. Maintaining my 1890-built house is also considered somewhat of a hobby, I guess? I also enjoy kayaking and sometimes bring a fishing rod with me and pretend I know what to do with it (zero--yes, zero--catches last season). Recently decided to visit all of New Hampshire's covered bridges, too, which is a great excuse to just get out and explore my beautiful state.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 15, 2021)

Recording concerts and collecting concert recordings.  Not being able to do that since last March has led me to spending more time smoking food.  In normal times I am recording in excess of 100 bands a year and the last 3 I recorded before the shutdown was Eric Clapton's tribute to Ginger Baker in London, Buddy Guy in Oakland and the Allman Brothers show in New York.   Once I get my second vaccine I will be ready for more of that.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Recording concerts and collecting concert recordings.  Not being able to do that since last March has led me to spending more time smoking food.  In normal times I am recording in excess of 100 bands a year and the last 3 I recorded before the shutdown was Eric Clapton's tribute to Ginger Baker in London, Buddy Guy in Oakland and the Allman Brothers show in New York.   Once I get my second vaccine I will be ready for more of that.


Very cool!


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 15, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Very cool!



Check this out.  This was Eric Clapton's tribute to Ginger Baker.  Was a group project with 4 friends running video cameras.  2 were from UK, One from Denmark, one from Japan and I did the audio tracks where it sounded the best.  One of the guys running video was shut down midway through the show but there was still enough footage to complete the show.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 16, 2021)

Love the intro!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 16, 2021)

Too damn many hobbies to pursue deeply concurrently .... each tend to ebb and flow 

Audio gear playing and restoration
Media (vinyl & tape) collection and listening
Golf
Woodworking
Boating
Threatening to take up fishing ( the fish aren’t worried)
Threatening to learn/play guitar and bass (my instruments similarly mocking me)

Dont have the big theater anymore for real movie experience, and don’t have the rotator cuffs and knees anymore for tennis.


----------



## David Halcomb (Mar 16, 2021)

I build and fly radio control airplanes.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2021)

Photography, watch collecting, fishing, wood working, cooking, steins , shot glasses, pewter. I used to be heavy into RC. Mostly 1/4 and 1/5 scale off road.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 16, 2021)

I work a lot of hours , hunting fishing and 2 grand kids, last year was low on H&F due to having covic and felt bad from august thru out the season, boat stayed on trailer, this year hasn't been much better lol. Had hoped to make it to gulf shores next month or mid Tn for a get together but son is buying a home and needs help moving ect. moved vacation to last week of this month, back is already protesting lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 16, 2021)

FFchampMT said:


> I've been golfing since I was in elementary school. In 2019 I played maybe a dozen times, and last year not at all. I estimated I saved at least $2,000 last year then used that as an excuse to buy an MES 40.


I have not played in last 10 years since I have had this job and was a hacker.  I been praticing everyday in back yeard using this tool called Planemate last couple weeks.  Looking forward to start golfing and fishing.


----------



## Millberry (Mar 16, 2021)

I collected PEZ dispensers--I had an unbelievable collection --I needed money bad so I sold them (for $30,000 !!!). I also was a flight instructor for Hot-Air balloons. My age caught up with me and I had to quit that. Now--it is traveling in my motorhome and camping a lot.....always in search for whole-fried catfish restaurants.
P.S.( I have a baby copper moonshine still that I love to make a little each Christmas and pour in small jars with cherries for my Christmas gifts  )


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 16, 2021)

Hobbies? Hunting, shooting my bow and anything outdoors.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 16, 2021)

gave up hunting cpl years ago. picking the veggie garden back up. try cooking and getting better, some meals fall short. enjoy making my on stuff, head board for bed, medicine cabinet, other wood projects. got into metal many years back, made my own smoker and recently a cider press. the press is handy for my last habit, beverage making.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 16, 2021)

other than working and burning meat on the grill/smoker...? I like to deer hunt (altho the crohns has cut back on that for the last couple of years) I have 3 grand daughters that keep Pops (as they call me) busy.


Millberry said:


> --it is traveling in my motorhome and camping a lot.....always in search for whole-fried catfish restaurants.
> P.S.( I have a baby copper moonshine still that I love to make a little each Christmas and pour in small jars with cherries for my Christmas gifts  )


Come to Mississippi for the Belzoni catfish festival. They have catfish in every form and fashion you can think of. And how do I get on your Christmas list?   








						Where to Attend the World Catfish Festival - Mississippi Farm Country
					

Head to Belzoni to attend the annual World Catfish Festival.




					www.msfarmcountry.com
				



Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 16, 2021)

Just set up my new toy. 








Using this Planemate.  I have not golfed much in last 10 years and this thing seems to be really helping get my swing correct.  Boy I need to lose another 30 lbs to fit into this thing!  I was going to post pic of me in this thing and think it got me motivated again looking at it.  I have lost 40 from 290 to 250 but need to keep going.  This retirement think made it a lot harder!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 16, 2021)

I go through hobbies. Used to like computer gaming and building my own gaming computers. The last one built was 20 yrs ago and good for a doorstop now.
Salt water aquariums and Corals. Tired of that in a couple of years. Too much maintenance.
Scale modeling. Ran out of display space.
Ammo re-loading. Don't shoot much anymore and have all the ammo/makings (and guns) I'll ever need.
Motorcycle cruising. I may sell it this year. A 68 yr old, 150# man with bad knees and a 600# cruiser don't mix :-(
Since I retired I've picked up oil painting.
	

		
			
		

		
	






We'll see how long that lasts LOL!
Reading, gardening and cooking will always be around.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 16, 2021)

Surf fishing, boat fishing, boating, riding my  Harley, Making  plugs (lures)  Photography and having a blast with my grandkids.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2021)

It was riding Harleys for 40 years, bought my first one in 1965 and sold my last one in 2005.  Now it's just my smoker and my 3 year old grandson.
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 16, 2021)

Motocross Racing ...  Been doing it since 1983...  A buddy of mine (who still rides) once asked me back in 83 if i wanted to go with him to a race...  I said "What the hell, I'm into any kind of racing that has a green flag and a checkered flag"...  I went and "got hooked" the first night...  I tell everybody I want to kick his ass as I haven't missed a weekend since and it's cost me ALOT of money...  LOL...

Let me say though...  I never raced.. To much bodily injury plus I had to go to work on Monday mornings...   I turned wrenches (mechanic) for him until I met my wife... She has a couple of grandsons (one I told about in the baseball thread)...  I got both of them into racing when they were 4 years old...  The family of one of them moved to Tn. and he quit riding and got into baseball and ended up playing for the Mets (baseball thread) ...  The other one kept racing until he was 14 and his parents got a divorce..  I payed the whole bill for the last two years and couldn't do it anymore... so we retired...

That's when I got into Smoking..  Since I was a competitive person I ended up doing some BBQ Comps. (still do) ...

Well...  10 years later...  Now the grandson has a good job and said "I think i'm gonna buy a bike and start riding again... OH NOOOOOO I said ... LOL...  He did...  we got back into racing again for a few years ... He is now retired from racing again as he now is engaged and they are building a house...

But he says...  "It won't be long and we'll have children and I will be buying them dirt bikes" ....  OH NOOOOOO   I said again ...  LOL...

But all in all...  It was fun and we had a blast traveling the country and racing ...  Maybe again some day ...


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a good size sports card collection but haven't been actively collecting for quite a while so not sure if I would still consider it a hobby or not.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 16, 2021)

I was attending a music school since I was in elementary school and for next 6 years. Three times a week, 2 hours lesson. Loved playing piano but hated going to school and spent another 2  hours daily for music practice at home... while my friends were playing soccer, basketball and other games.... Played in band back in my former country. Playing keyboard (arranger) at home daily and enjoy this!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 16, 2021)

Fishing (boat, wader, ice),  hunting, gardening ( not very good at ) and would like to get back into golf if my back would allow it after surgery 2 1/2 yrs ago.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 16, 2021)

Friday night out with the wife wherever she wants to go, 
cycling the KATY and other trails, 
golfing, 
taking care of our farm - this is not a hobby but rather a labor of love
and...
lately...well...for the past 5 years or so...singing in choir (baritone/tenor)


----------



## Millberry (Mar 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> other than working and burning meat on the grill/smoker...? I like to deer hunt (altho the crohns has cut back on that for the last couple of years) I have 3 grand daughters that keep Pops (as they call me) busy.
> 
> Come to Mississippi for the Belzoni catfish festival. They have catfish in every form and fashion you can think of. And how do I get on your Christmas list?
> 
> ...


I am looking that festival up.  Wife is from Raymond (Jackson) MS


----------



## Millberry (Mar 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> other than working and burning meat on the grill/smoker...? I like to deer hunt (altho the crohns has cut back on that for the last couple of years) I have 3 grand daughters that keep Pops (as they call me) busy.
> 
> Come to Mississippi for the Belzoni catfish festival. They have catfish in every form and fashion you can think of. And how do I get on your Christmas list?
> 
> ...


GEEZ--It has been canceled this year


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

Other than Hunting & Fishing, and most other Sports:
Chainsaw Carving was my favorite hobby, until my health no longer allowed it:

Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
A Bear from Log to Finish


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 17, 2021)

Millberry
 I saw that after I posted it. But it might be worth keeping on your "bucket list". I've never been but everyone I've talked to said it was worth the trip. 
Jim


----------



## Millberry (Mar 17, 2021)

will do--Thanks


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 17, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Other than Hunting & Fishing, and most other Sports:
> Chainsaw Carving was my favorite hobby, until my health no longer allowed it:
> 
> Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> ...



Those look amazing.  There is a shop near me that does the same thing but yours look much better.  Just confused about one thing.  Chicago Bears, Cal Golden Bears, Baylor Bears, UNC Bears or Hershey Bears.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2021)

Well I've been playing the bass guitar for about 45 yrs or so. Been in every juke joint from ALA to FL and lived to tell about lol. Playing mainly at church for the last 20yrs with an occasional fill in gig if friends get in a jam. Mud bogged for 10 yrs or so every weekend around Ga and SC.  A family event that actually help me find my love of cooking/smoking for others. A friend gave me a red Brinkman and would smoke 2 butts  every weekend for our crew. Element burned out about the same time my oldest son joined the Navy so I retired.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 17, 2021)

My one hobby is cooking. My one addiction is fishing. If I'm not fishing, I'm planning/thinking about fishing. If my phone rings, 99% of the time it's about fishing. Fishing is why I'm not any good at cooking, but we've got to eat regardless and it's cheaper to cook than it is to go out. I read on here and other websites trying to get better at cooking and to learn. The one thing I've learned about my hobby is that I've got a lot to learn about my hobby....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Those look amazing.  There is a shop near me that does the same thing but yours look much better.  Just confused about one thing.  Chicago Bears, Cal Golden Bears, Baylor Bears, UNC Bears or Hershey Bears.




Thank You!!
Macungie Bears.

Bear


----------



## Millberry (Mar 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Well I've been playing the bass guitar for about 45 yrs or so. Been in every juke joint from ALA to FL and lived to tell about lol. Playing mainly at church for the last 20yrs with an occasional fill in gig if friends get in a jam. Mud bogged for 10 yrs or so every weekend around Ga and SC.  A family event that actually help me find my love of cooking/smoking for others. A friend gave me a red Brinkman and would smoke 2 butts  every weekend for our crew. Element burned out about the same time my oldest son joined the Navy so I retired.


OMG--I am so jealous of your LIFE-------LOL


----------



## Millberry (Mar 17, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> My one hobby is cooking. My one addiction is fishing. If I'm not fishing, I'm planning/thinking about fishing. If my phone rings, 99% of the time it's about fishing. Fishing is why I'm not any good at cooking, but we've got to eat regardless and it's cheaper to cook than it is to go out. I read on here and other websites trying to get better at cooking and to learn. The one thing I've learned about my hobby is that I've got a lot to learn about my hobby....


camp at Tugaloo State Park a lot---You fish Hartwell near there?  Charlie


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 17, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Chainsaw Carving was my favorite hobby, until my health no longer allowed it:


Those look fantastic Bear, Love the one laying on his side , very cute.
Sorry to hear that your health is stopping you from this great hobby.

David


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Well I've been playing the bass guitar for about 45 yrs or so. Been in every juke joint from ALA to FL and lived to tell about lol. Playing mainly at church for the last 20yrs with an occasional fill in gig if friends get in a jam. Mud bogged for 10 yrs or so every weekend around Ga and SC.  A family event that actually help me find my love of cooking/smoking for others. A friend gave me a red Brinkman and would smoke 2 butts  every weekend for our crew. Element burned out about the same time my oldest son joined the Navy so I retired.


Man that is one gorgeous truck!
Jim


----------



## thmoker (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## cmayna (Mar 17, 2021)

Wife and I do a lot of Salmon fishing as well as Rock Cod / Ling Cod fishing. Here’s the wife with a Salmon she caught right outside the Golden Gate bridge.







And when I’m not fishing, I’m working on or driving my ’50 Chevy.







And if I'm not doing either of the above..............


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Mar 17, 2021)

Fishing, hunting deer, benchrest shooting, cooking, and about two years ago I added knifemaking ... sort of. I don't do the forge work, but I buy wood I like and add it as scales to knife blanks I buy pre-made. After about a year of that, I broke down and learned enough leatherworking to make sheaths for the knives. Too many hobbies, actually.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man that is one gorgeous truck!
> Jim


Thanks Jim. '86 K5 Blazer with a 496 CI BBC on 44's.  Son and I did everything except motor build. Lot's of quality time and memories. He took over the driving duties at 15 and were very fortunate to have won many trophies......and a little $$


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Golf


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Thanks Jim. '86 K5 Blazer with a 496 CI BBC on 44's.  Son and I did everything except motor build. Lot's of quality time and memories. He took over the driving duties at 15 and were very fortunate to have won many trophies......and a little $$


That sounds like one powerful motor!  Nice.  My Son and I started 2 different Trucks, didn't finish either.  He's started one on his own. 77 Chev C-10 total resto.  Just starting in spare time.


----------



## bdawg (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm a long time homebrewer & Beer Judge.
I also love to trade the options markets.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That sounds like one powerful motor!  Nice.  My Son and I started 2 different Trucks, didn't finish either.  He's started one on his own. 77 Chev C-10 total resto.  Just starting in spare time.


Love the C10.  Ours hit 650 hp/650 tq on the dyno with a mild custom ground cam. Needed that to make the "street class" rules lol. Very successdul in both street and modified classes.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 17, 2021)

My other hobby came about 16 month ago in the form of a not so little man being born.  Since then the hobbies of cigars, beer, whiskey and even smoking are way down. That said I wouldn't change a thing. He already comes out to "help" when it's warm enough.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Love the C10.  Ours hit 650 hp/650 tq on the dyno with a mild custom ground cam. Needed that to make the "street class" rules lol. Very successdul in both street and modified classes.


That's impressive, 650hp, wow!  He's still deciding what motor.  Trying to make it appear as stock as possible.  But want as much power he can afford.  Wants it to be a daily driver once done.  He works at a Buick/GMC dealer here and is a Foreman/Tech.  So he's got the tools and the know-how, but not the time (New Wife last year, new Baby Girl November).  So I told him to gear up for the whole thing to take a couple of years.  The look I got was hilarious.


----------



## Millberry (Mar 18, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Motocross Racing ...  Been doing it since 1983...  A buddy of mine (who still rides) once asked me back in 83 if i wanted to go with him to a race...  I said "What the hell, I'm into any kind of racing that has a green flag and a checkered flag"...  I went and "got hooked" the first night...  I tell everybody I want to kick his ass as I haven't missed a weekend since and it's cost me ALOT of money...  LOL...
> 
> Let me say though...  I never raced.. To much bodily injury plus I had to go to work on Monday mornings...   I turned wrenches (mechanic) for him until I met my wife... She has a couple of grandsons (one I told about in the baseball thread)...  I got both of them into racing when they were 4 years old...  The family of one of them moved to Tn. and he quit riding and got into baseball and ended up playing for the Mets (baseball thread) ...  The other one kept racing until he was 14 and his parents got a divorce..  I payed the whole bill for the last two years and couldn't do it anymore... so we retired...
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your story. I entered ONE motocross race--no gloves--no money. First turn, I wiped out..Knuckles were scrapped in that hard dirt until my bones showed...First race ...Last race.   Charlie


Bearcarver said:


> Other than Hunting & Fishing, and most other Sports:
> Chainsaw Carving was my favorite hobby, until my health no longer allowed it:
> 
> Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> ...


I just never put 2 and 2 together--Bear Carver...........Amazing


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Other than Hunting & Fishing, and most other Sports:
> Chainsaw Carving was my favorite hobby, until my health no longer allowed it:
> 
> Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> ...


Had looked at that/your link a while back ... they do look great!, and sad you had to give that up - partially because we have been looking for one for our house   ... live in New Bern where bears are the mascot.


			https://visitnewbern.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/BearTown_Bears_Brochure_20191022.pdf


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 18, 2021)

I always loved golf but haven't been able to play for many years now, I still have my love of cars, my 750 rwhp twin turbo 06 Mustang and my Home Theater.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Had looked at that/your link a while back ... they do look great!, and sad you had to give that up - partially because we have been looking for one for our house   ... live in New Bern where bears are the mascot.
> 
> 
> https://visitnewbern.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/BearTown_Bears_Brochure_20191022.pdf




LOL---That's a lot of Bears!!!
We have a lot of them around here, in & around "Macungie".
Apparently "Macungie" is an Indian Name, meaning "A place where Bears come to feed". So we have "Bear Swamp Diner, Bear Swamp Beverages, and a bunch more.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Those look fantastic Bear, Love the one laying on his side , very cute.
> Sorry to hear that your health is stopping you from this great hobby.
> 
> David




Thank You!!
Now don't tell her I told you, but I got Mrs Bear to pose for that "Lazy Bear".
I couldn't figure out how much to shorten the top leg, with it being bent slightly in that "side" position.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I enjoyed your story. I entered ONE motocross race--no gloves--no money. First turn, I wiped out..Knuckles were scrapped in that hard dirt until my bones showed...First race ...Last race.   Charlie
> 
> I just never put 2 and 2 together--Bear Carver...........Amazing




Thank You Charlie!!
LOL---A lot of people figure it's just somebody who carves Bear Roasts.

Bear


----------



## Topwater Guy (Mar 18, 2021)

Catching Snook and Hobby Breeding these guys (Gouldian Finch's)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 18, 2021)

Restoring old cub cadets. And a Scout II project that is underway!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Now don't tell her I told you, but I got Mrs Bear to pose for that "Lazy Bear".


Ha Ha never, mums the word. What ever works for good inspiration. Its very cute. 
you have a great talent there .
David


----------



## krj (Mar 19, 2021)

...


----------



## Millberry (Mar 20, 2021)

Topwater Guy said:


> View attachment 489762
> View attachment 489763
> 
> Catching Snook and Hobby Breeding these guys (Gouldian Finch's)


My Lordy--what beautiful  finch.UNREAL


----------



## Millberry (Mar 20, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Restoring old cub cadets. And a Scout II project that is underway!
> View attachment 489771
> View attachment 489772
> View attachment 489773
> View attachment 489775


That's the way to enjoy life !


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 21, 2021)

Those are beautiful looking tractors! Probably work better than anything you can buy new today!


----------



## Topwater Guy (Mar 21, 2021)

Millberry said:


> My Lordy--what beautiful  finch.UNREAL




















A couple of others, I have 20 total....


----------



## Brian11B (Mar 23, 2021)

Fly fishing for tarpon, snook and redfish is my all time favorite hobby.  Shoooting, playing the guitar...horribly and throwing $$$ into my jeep are some others.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brian11B said:


> Fly fishing for tarpon, snook and redfish is my all time favorite hobby.  Shoooting, playing the guitar...horribly and throwing $$$ into my jeep are some others.


What kind of shooting have you been doing? I was heavily into Cowboy Action Shooting before Covid. Did some reloading today getting ready to start up again. It felt good!


----------



## mlk18 (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't have a lot of time for hobbies, but I do find time for some amateur gunsmithing, gun collecting, and shooting. I was going to say keeping the Mrs. happy but that's more of a task than a hobby.


----------



## rkrider99 (Mar 26, 2021)

Everything is a hobby, now that I'm retired.
Number 1 is golf, 6 days a week, easy since I live on a golf course, and out my back door is the 16th tee.
Then, when I have time, I like to jump on the Harley Road King, and just cruise around.
I also spend a lot of time trying to perfect my pizza. I have a Blackstone Pizza Oven, and am always reading the PizzaMaking.com forums.
Now, we add smoking to the list.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2021)

When I'm not working at my real job. My hobby is trying to finish off my wives *honey*_*-do-list*_. 36 years and still no light at the end of the tunnel. 

Chris


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 27, 2021)

If I’m not smoking something, I am usually leaning on my workbench, gnawing on some jerky, trying to figure out how to do something. I haven riden motorcycles since 1971. When traveling for business, I would pass on the airplane ticket and ride. I got pretty good at thousand mile days. Now I am building one.






Almost every part is hand made with my welders, little lathe, and milling machine. As soon as I figure out the exhaust, it will be time to tear it down, finish welding, rebuild the engine, and paint.

I just finished this bracket for the tachometer.


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 27, 2021)

I also keep a mistress.







She was/is a project. Very close to sinking at the dock. Had two inches of grass growing on her decks. A LOT of hard work and now she is a beauty. She even has a little BBQ!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, my wife says I have far too many hobbies, but I can't put down the things I love...
Hunting, shooting, reloading, especially bird hunting with my English Setter, but big game, small game, archery, I do it all. I'm also very involved with The Sons of The American Legion.
Music: I play keyboards, mostly the Hammond organ n blues and rock bands along with blues harmonica and have  all kinds of gear to go with it.
Fishing: fortunately I live close enough to world-class trout fishing AND great saltwater fishing, too.  I love the trout fishing and I fly fish and do a lot of fly tying in the winter months.
Oh and of course, BBQ and cooking... 
I could keep going but there's probably a limit on the amount of data I can use...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> If I’m not smoking something, I am usually leaning on my workbench, gnawing on some jerky, trying to figure out how to do something. I haven riden motorcycles since 1971. When traveling for business, I would pass on the airplane ticket and ride. I got pretty good at thousand mile days. Now I am building one.
> 
> View attachment 490843
> 
> ...




That's Amazing to me!!
I never did any Metal Work---I've always been strictly Woodworking.
Beautiful !
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Almost every part is hand made with my welders, little lathe, and milling machine. As soon as I figure out the exhaust, it will be time to tear it down, finish welding, rebuild the engine, and paint.


Thats a great looking project bike you are doing, love to see when all done
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Fishing: fortunately I live close enough to world-class trout fishing AND great saltwater fishing, too.


Very nice ,and you are a busy man, we also live in a place where the fishing is great. Salt and fresh we love it all. My wife bought me my first boat many years ago to get me out on the ocean. I cant wait to go hand lining soon, for some halibut or haddock , cod etc.
David


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> I also keep a mistress.
> 
> View attachment 490847
> 
> ...


Man that is beautiful. I've always wanted to learn to sail. 
Jim


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 28, 2021)

It's been a while since I had it running. I shot myself in the foot so to speak, it's pretty expensive to run.

Corey


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> It's been a while since I had it running. I shot myself in the foot so to speak, it's pretty expensive to run.
> 
> Corey
> 
> ...


WOW!  I love the old muscle cars, and this looks like you've gone way over anything I've ever seen!  Impressive as heck.  Is that a '66 or '67 Buick?  Guessing, I usually need to see the tailights to know better.  Could be a Pontiac though.  Excellent job either way.  How loud is that when running?


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 28, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> WOW!  I love the old muscle cars, and this looks like you've gone way over anything I've ever seen!  Impressive as heck.  Is that a '66 or '67 Buick?  Guessing, I usually need to see the tailights to know better.  Could be a Pontiac though.  Excellent job either way.  How loud is that when running?


It's actually what's left of a '65 Chevelle Malibu.  Only thing that's still original is the main body shell. I actually drove this car to high-school back in the day. It was very rough so it was either spend a pile of money on a resto or build a race car. The racecar was actually cheaper.

Corey


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice.  The front end threw me off.  The mid 60's GM's were so similar looking.  What have you built the engine into?  I mean I'm seeing those front side pipes and I can only imagine what you've got under the hood.  Sorry, I get like a kid in a candy store when I start talking American Muscle cars, lol.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> It's actually what's left of a '65 Chevelle Malibu.  Only thing that's still original is the main body shell. I actually drove this car to high-school back in the day. It was very rough so it was either spend a pile of money on a resto or build a race car. The racecar was actually cheaper.
> 
> Corey


Holy cow! that is gorgeous. 
Jim


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 28, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> It's been a while since I had it running. I shot myself in the foot so to speak, it's pretty expensive to run.
> 
> Corey
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. Do you run Pro Mod, Top Sportsman,  or No Prep with it?


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 28, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Nice.  The front end threw me off.  The mid 60's GM's were so similar looking.  What have you built the engine into?  I mean I'm seeing those front side pipes and I can only imagine what you've got under the hood.  Sorry, I get like a kid in a candy store when I start talking American Muscle cars, lol.


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 28, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> That's fantastic. Do you run Pro Mod, Top Sportsman,  or No Prep with it?


It was built as a Top Sportsman car but I mostly ran exhibition stuff at my local track.  We don't get many national events.  It's been in storage for a while since I moved. I'm getting older and its getting very hard for me to get in and out of it. I'm looking at selling the rolling chassis and building an altered so I can re-use the power train. 

Corey


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

That is incredible to me!  Never seen anything like it in person.  Way above anything I've been involved in.

Very impressive!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 29, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> I also keep a mistress.
> 
> View attachment 490847
> 
> ...



You should post some before and after pics if you have them.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Mar 29, 2021)

Playing Golf
Watching Hockey
Sampling different strains of Flower.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 29, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Playing Golf
> Watching Hockey
> Sampling different strains of Flower.


What's your favorite strain?


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Mar 30, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> What's your favorite strain?



I'm not sure I could pick a favorite as there are so many excellent  strains out there. Off the top of my head I could say.

Casino Kush
Sour diesel
Brownie Scout
Afternoon Delight
Pineapple Express


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 30, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Sampling different strains of Flower.





daspyknows said:


> What's your favorite strain?





WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> I'm not sure I could pick a favorite as there are so many excellent  strains out there. Off the top of my head I could say.
> 
> Casino Kush
> Sour diesel
> ...


 OK, I'll ask the dumb question. What are you guys talking about?


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> View attachment 491042


What?!?! You mean that aint stock?!?!?  Very Very nice!
Jim


----------



## Torc (May 15, 2021)

FPV drone flying as well as tomahawk throwing, darts, geocaching and a few online games from time to time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2021)

Outstanding Control!!
Music Fits too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (May 15, 2021)

Damn! Now how cool is that!!! Thanks for posting Torc!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 15, 2021)

Love my woodworking.   This is a wall mount jewelry cabinet I designed and built for my wife.


----------

